# New System Case Wont Power Up



## glenn debyshire (Aug 12, 2007)

Please help -
I purchased new part to build a new water cooled system

Case
TITAN "ROBELA" WATER CASE TWC-A88/AB

Motherboard-
Intel BOXD975XBX2KR Extreme series (Installed)

CPU- Intel CORE2 Q6600 2.40 Ghz (NoT Installed)
Prod Code BX80562Q6600SLACR

Antec TruePower Trio 650 Watt (Installed)
Corsair 2Gig matched Dual channel 800Mhz (installed)

WD Raptor 10,000 rpm 150 Gig SATA (not installed)

EVGA Geforce 8600 GTS 266 DDR3 (not Installed)

Additional Case Fans added -
(2) Antec 8cm on top and Front (Installed)

DVD RE WRITE- Samsung (OEM) (Not Installed)
1.44 Floppy ( OEM) (Not Installed)

I followed Titan Instructions to test water case for leaks
1. mount PSU (Done)
2. Mount Motherboard and mounting backplate on rear
of board without installing CPU ( to avoid burning)
3. Connected power supply to motherboard 
24 pin connector and 2x4 (8 pin) connector
4. Connected case power switch to 
Motherboard front panel (6 & 8) and reset (7 & 5)
5. Connected power cable to cooling system.
6. Connected silicon tubes to inlet, outlet, 
cpu cooling block (unmounted) and GPU
cooling block (unmounted)
7. filled system with solution and distilled water (layed 
flat to remove air in system (no low level alarm /power
not connected)

Here’s the Problem- can’t perform leak test or drive air
out of system turned on power motherboard has green led (standby power) on board lit (power) but cooling fans don’t run or cooling pump / no water flow case fans don’t run either
front panel led display wont light either.

my guess is either the case power pushbutton sw/circuit is bad not sending power to case cooling pump/fans or 
Antec PSU 12 volt leg is out tried several connection to supply no difference. 

Even the fans connected directly to supply (12V) fans
only connector are not running so it s not a min load problem on the supply. Guess I need to check voltage at supply on 12 v legs but the LED on Mother board is lit.
Tried to reset CMOS jumper and pulled battery for 30 minutes no change. 

I appreciate all your thoughts / suggestions


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi, welcome to TSF :wave:

Firstly - please remove your email address (this is to protect your privacy and prevent spam). You can do that by pressing the "Edit" button.
Please read this article about bench testing: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/how-to-bench-test-your-system-171424.html


----------



## glenn debyshire (Aug 12, 2007)

thanks for the link on trouble shooting

But the Titan (Water case MFG) instructions were to 
cycle cooling system without CPU installed and the cooler block lefet unmounted outside the case for 24 hours using the 12 v connector off PSU and just connecting case PWR SW lead to mother board along with 24 pin power to board an 8 pin core pwr to board.
to ceck for leaks. Cant this be done?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

If that's what the manual says then you should do that.
But, take the motherboard out of the case and make sure you have mounted the standoffs correctly.

Could you please explain this:


> Antec PSU 12 volt leg is out tried several connection to supply no difference.


----------



## glenn debyshire (Aug 12, 2007)

The titan case comes with a 12 volt socket to be powered by the Antec PSU and the Antec PSU (6) 4 pin peripheral connectors I tried all of these and case still had no power to front of case or cooling fans on radiator of case panel. I also no getting power to case mounted fans
using three pin connectors to motherboard. Antec also supplies two 12v fans only connector which also should power the case (top and front) optional fans directly 
but did not when PSU was Powered up.
The only hint of power is the standby led on the motherboard. Atec PSU dont spin either but that could be 
a thermal switch I guess, but the direct connects (fan only) connectors should at least power up. the titan case comes with a 12 volt socket to be powered by the Antec PSU and the Antec PSU (6) 4 pin peripheral connectors I tried all of these and case still had no power to front of case or cooling fans on radiator of case panel. I also no getting power to case mounted fans
using three pin connectors to motherboard. Antec also supplies two 12v “fan only” connectors which also should power the case (top and front) optional fans directly 
but did not when PSU was Powerd up.
The only hint of power is the standby led on the motherboard. Atec PSU don’t spin either but that could be 
A thermal switch I guess, but the direct connects (fan only) connectors should at least power up.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

take the connections off the 2 pins on the m/b that the front case button connects to and touch the 2 pins for a fraction of a second with a small screwdriver and see if it starts
double check you have the 2 correct pins it's easy to get 1 wrong


----------



## glenn debyshire (Aug 12, 2007)

unpluged powersw from case to motherboard "front panel" pin 6 and 8 color coded red

nothing no fans on either the case side panel no pump
for liquid cooling no case led display and no power suply fan movement....

only signs of life is Green LED on motherboard (standby power) which comes on when I turn on Antec PSU

BAD Supply ?
why arnt the case fans spinning right off the PWR supply 
spinning
CPU needs to be Installed?
If it requires to have AIR cooled heatsink installed which would mean that I could use the water cooling to begin with...I hope not other must be using water cooled INTEL
MB and CPU'S and water cooling. But it powered up it would prove the supply and board are good....
theres got to be a better way

any other ideas ...

Help please....


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if you can borrow a psu to try in it,it sounds like the one you received is faulty


----------



## glenn debyshire (Aug 12, 2007)

I just bought it so I will exchange for another right now
should I stcik with ANTEC Truepower trio 650 or do you suggest another? store closes in 4 hours - 1 hour to get there. (Micro Center- Cambridge , MA USA)


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Stick with the Trio 650. And, please check the standoffs in the case.


----------



## glenn debyshire (Aug 12, 2007)

I originally removed all the standoffs from inside the case and mounted only the ten Intel requires with a screw in each from top side of board nothing shorting 
board from below

Off to replace Antec PSU - Yes?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes..


----------

